# What is your age?



## 350nr (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi guys!
I just thought it would be interesting to how old everyone isl. :biggrin:

**hope this is not a repost (i searched and found nothing on this topic)

EDIT: i just noticed i didnt include age group 36-39 and i added 30 twice. 

I wanted to fix but seems like edit button wont let me change to poll.


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 15, 2007)

I edited the poll for you. Is that good? Let me know if it needs adjusting.

--Dawn


----------



## 350nr (Apr 15, 2007)

Its perfect. Thank you.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Apr 15, 2007)

Interesting poll, although I thought the age13-19 was a bit of a big age difference! As im 19, not 13No worries though! My opinion.


----------



## Romeo (Apr 15, 2007)

I am about 4 1/2 years old, so I voted for under12. But in rabbit years I would be 17 1/2, so should I change my voteto 13-19? 

-Romeo


----------



## missyscove (Apr 15, 2007)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Interesting poll, although I thought the age 13-19 wasa bit of a big age difference! As im 19, not 13No worries though! My opinion.


Ditto.Though, I'm right in the middle- 16


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Apr 15, 2007)

I am 17. Woo. 18 this year. 

RaE


----------



## Aina (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm 17 too. I'll be 18 in July.


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Apr 15, 2007)

Drat, you are older then me. I will be 18 in December...:?


RaE


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 15, 2007)

I am 24.:?


----------



## NZminilops (Apr 15, 2007)

Another two 24's here , well two if I count Mathew .


----------



## juicyjuicee (Apr 15, 2007)

I am 18.


----------



## Starina (Apr 15, 2007)

I am 25.

~Star~


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll be 47 in September.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm 35.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 15, 2007)

I am also 17 but will be 18 in about a month

:bunnydance:

:woohoo

:bunny18

arty:


----------



## Sharron (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm 42 and my oldest daughter, the keeper of our bunnies is 14. Should I vote twice??:anyone:


----------



## napoleon (Apr 16, 2007)

I think that sounds fair!

I'm 38 and Napoleon is my 14 yearold daughter's bunny, BUT my 15 year old son does most of the bunnychores...in fact he does pretty much all the animal chores (he wants tobecome a vet someday)... so maybe I could vote 3 times?? lol:wink


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm 24 too, it's a popular age here isn't it? lol


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 16, 2007)

49

:wink


----------



## Sharron (Apr 16, 2007)

That is so cool about your son wanting to be avet! We desperately tried to get a "farm" last year -- wewanted to do animal rescue and have it pay for itself by becoming a"petting zoo" attraction. It wasn't to be *sigh*

I tried to vote twice, but it wouldn't let me. So, to your totals you should add 3 more 13-19 year olds


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 16, 2007)

*Romeo wrote: *


> Iam about 4 1/2 years old, so I voted for under 12. But in rabbit yearsI would be 17 1/2, so should I change my vote to 13-19?


:roflmao:

Romeo, you're a funny boy!


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm 34 and hubby is 31!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 16, 2007)

im 15.


----------



## *poifect* (Apr 16, 2007)

12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm 15, I will be 16 on August 16[suP]th[/suP]


----------



## napoleon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Sharron wrote:*


> That is so cool about your son wanting to be avet! We desperately tried to get a "farm" last year -- wewanted to do animal rescue and have it pay for itself by becoming a"petting zoo" attraction. It wasn't to be *sigh*
> 
> I tried to vote twice, but it wouldn't let me. So, to your totals you should add 3 more 13-19 year olds


My 15 yr old always wanted to helpSteve Irwin at his zoo in Australia when he was younger. Hisdreams were shattered upon his untimely death. Our guinea pigis named after Steve's daughter Bindi and our snake is named Irwin inhis memory. I really hope he does go through with his plansto become a vet... that would be awsome. We also have adog, a cat and a 75 gallon tank full of tropical fish.

A petting zoo? Now_that_ would be cool!! My best friend could have apetting zoo with all her animals. They have cats and dogs,bunnies, chinchillas, hamsters, sugar gliders, 2 bigtortisesand a huge assortment of lizards ranging from a smallgecko to a 4 foot long iguana! (along with 5 kids, which her oldest isstudying to be a vet in his first year of college)

My 11 yr old son and 2 yr old sonlove to play with the bunny also, so actually I could add a couple moreto the under 12 bracket!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm 27 (well, I will be on Saturday, anyway), though I always get mistaken as being about seven years younger.

For now, that's not terribly good, since I have a seven-year-old andget funny looks. When I'm older, I won't mind.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 16, 2007)

Enjoyit!! I know how you feel tho... I get ID'd foralcohol still and I'm 38. I get funny looks too with all mykids with me. People say I look 15 to 20 years younger than Iam. Which I used to find annoying, but I know it won't bethat way much longer.

Here's a pic of me 2 summers ago...


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow...you look incredible! 

I will try to enjoy it...it's just hard when you're my age, and youhave a child. It's easier now that I'm married, and not asingle woman walking around with a baby. Wow...you should'veseen the looks and heard the remarks I got from complete strangersthen! :shock: Some people are really rude...

But yeah, I'm getting used to enjoying it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm 50, geez if Ilived in the States i could probably get Senior discounts. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 16, 2007)

Hehe...almost...you've got _at least_ five years before that, though. 
*
SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I'm 50, geez ifIlived in the States i could probably get Senior discounts.LOL
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm 24, Be 25 in August.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 16, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Wow...you look incredible!
> 
> I will try to enjoy it...it's just hard when you're my age, and youhave a child. It's easier now that I'm married, and not asingle woman walking around with a baby. Wow...you should'veseen the looks and heard the remarks I got from complete strangersthen! :shock: Some people are really rude...
> 
> But yeah, I'm getting used to enjoying it.


Thanks!:blushan:

I remember when I was your age, Ihad 2 preschoolers and a baby. When I would go out shoppingor something, I would notice little old ladies looking at me funny andthen checking out to see if I had a wedding ring on.Sheesh! Some people_are_ rude.


----------



## Greta (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm 15.


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm 17, will be 18 in June.


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm 21 :bunnydance:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Apr 27, 2007)

14!!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 27, 2007)

*I'm 24*


----------



## Mikoli (Apr 28, 2007)

12.

:embarrassed: I think I'm the youngest here.

By the way, I do have my parents permission 

Rachel.


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 29, 2007)

14!!


----------



## Flashy (May 1, 2007)

24


----------



## Haley (May 1, 2007)

Another 24 from me


----------



## *poifect* (May 1, 2007)

*Your not alone!! im 12 too! whens your birthday?*

*Mikoli wrote: *


> 12.
> 
> :embarrassed: I think I'm the youngest here.
> 
> ...


----------



## rabb1tmad (May 1, 2007)

Any other 31 (almost 32) year olds out there?!I'll be 32 in July. I really enjoyed turning 30 but 31 and 32, boringin comparison! Next milestone 40 but that is too far away to thinkabout yet!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2007)

*:shock:*

*Greta wrote: *


> I'm 15.


----------



## Michaela (May 1, 2007)

I never realised we had so many teenage members :biggrin:


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 1, 2007)

I want to know how many 50+ members we have.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 1, 2007)

I just voted. 
And I didn't lie about my age. :nosir:


----------



## maherwoman (May 1, 2007)

Does 27 count? I'm close...and I can'tWAIT for my 30th birthday.  (No sarcasm there,either...I'm completely serious!)

*rabb1tmad wrote: *


> Any other 31 (almost32) year olds out there?! I'll be 32 in July. I really enjoyed turning30 but 31 and 32, boring in comparison! Next milestone 40 but that istoo far away to think about yet!


----------



## bat42072 (May 1, 2007)

i just turned 35....

----becky


----------



## missyscove (May 1, 2007)

*Michaela wrote:*


> I never realised we had so many teenage members:biggrin:


Thats probably becausemost oftheadults out there either have real lives outside their rabbits or aren'tfamiliar enough with their computers to come talk to us. It'sonly the really really cool ones who are here.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 2, 2007)

Well bassettluv... I beat you..I'll be 58 in June  but I look a lot younger
Maybe I'm the oldest one on this forum....bet everyone didn't know that Iam OLD!!!


----------



## ChandieLee (May 2, 2007)

I'm 19 ^_^


----------



## Mikoli (May 2, 2007)

Yay I'm not alone.  My birthday's the 24th of January. When's yours?

Rachel.
*
*poifect* wrote: *


> *Your not alone!! im 12 too! whens your birthday?*
> 
> *Mikoli wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## ebunnbunne (May 2, 2007)

hehe i'm 11 almost 12 though at the end of the week


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 2, 2007)

YEA angieluv someone else in the 50's.:bunnydance::jumpforjoy::tantrum::happydance:bunnyheart

Susan:apollo:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 2, 2007)

*angieluv wrote:*


> Well bassettluv... I beat you..I'll be 58 in June but I look a lot younger
> Maybe I'm the oldest one on this forum....bet everyone didn't know thatIam OLD!!!


Wow, Angieluv, no I didn't knowthat. Well, good for you!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 3, 2007)

Sooska we need to recruit other older bunny lovers to RO as being old ROCKS.....NOT!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 3, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> *angieluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wellbassettluv... I beat you..I'll be 58 in June  but I look alot younger
> ...





> I wishI was 19......


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 3, 2007)

*angieluv wrote:*


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *angieluv wrote: *
> ...


Angieluv-I'm 35-does that help?


----------



## Maureen Las (May 3, 2007)

I thought you were about 19 but I am still old enough to me your mother........


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

*Being old rocks only if you have rabbits!*

*angieluv wrote: *


> Sooska we need to recruit other older bunny lovers to RO as being old ROCKS.....NOT!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 3, 2007)

6 rabbits and one foster...ROCK ON !!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 3, 2007)

4 Beautiful Bunnies ROCK ROCK ON

Susan:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

I have 6 rabbits and 2fosters. :bunnydance:


----------



## jenfur427 (May 4, 2007)

I'm 26, I'll be 27 in August. I always get guessed at being 21-22. That rocks, seeing as I have two kids, LOL.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 4, 2007)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I wish I was 19......


From reading your posts, I always thought youwerean intelligent 20-24 yearsold. 

Susan: I have one bunny that*ROCKS*._ (Iam one of those 4 who voted incategory 6). _

Rainbows!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 4, 2007)

YEAH Rainbows.:elephant::bunnydance::jumpforjoy:. 

Just think we in the near or not so near future will get a seniors discount on many things that we buy. LOL

Susan:apollo:


----------



## monklover (May 4, 2007)

I'm 12 but I have my parents permission to be onherealso!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Maureen Las (May 4, 2007)

I'm 57 but I have my parents approval to be on here too. 



This is a cool rabbit person website for any age.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 4, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> YEAH Rainbows.:elephant::bunnydance::jumpforjoy:.
> 
> Just think we in the near or not so near future will get a seniors discount on many things that we buy. LOL
> 
> Susan:apollo:


:roflmao::toastingbuns:laugh::brat::great::brat:yeh right ..go seniors!!!


----------



## maherwoman (May 5, 2007)

Ditto!! 

And...to add to the silliness...I'm 27, but DON'T have my parent's permission...am I rebellious?? 
*
angieluv wrote: *


> This is a cool rabbit person website for any age.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 5, 2007)

:upsidedown:Shame on youMaherwoman....your parents should have blockers on their computer tocontrol such an unruly daughter.

If the FBI ever seized my hard drive they would fall asleep at thesites I visit.....rabbits..rabbits ..a few more rabbits..rabbitrescues....guinea pig rescues...and pics of cutenakedanimals.


----------



## myLoki (May 6, 2007)

I'm 21!  Loki's 1 1/2 yrs old. and Lily is 10weeks. 



t. loki. lily.


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 6, 2007)

19, going on 20 here!


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 6, 2007)

I'm 22, Pepsi is 6 months and Ozzy is 2 years.And yes I still get I.D's for R-rated movies....which means they thinkI'm what? 16? Haha, lame.


----------

